# Any one familiar with Panasonic MC91 crossover



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone 
Hope you're all safe. 

I picked up the above on Ebay for my Mini cooper build. 

Was suggested the seller had the harness but did not turn up.

















This is for power so 12v/rem/ground. 

I tried a molex plug but was too big.









Any other ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone, just in case there are any connector experts out there, please see better photo of the correct connector.









This unit is approaching 30 yrs old. Would be interesting if I could get it fired up.


----------

